# Advice to safely clean dash, fix scratch on 2013 Fender Ed Beetle



## Bobbietom (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here, and finally an owner of a VW Beetle. 

After much research and one test drive I fell in love with the 2013 Fender VW, 6-speed manual. In the few weeks I've had it, the inside is getting dusty, and I'm cautious not to scratch the "Sunburst" wood dash. I'm not sure what material makes up the shiny, glossy finish, so I want to be careful. (please see photo)

Sadly, I wasn't careful enough with my umbrella the other day, and the tip scratched the dash, just below the "Fender" badge on the dash. *sigh* My bad. Is there a way to "erase it", or diminish that?

At first, I have been trying to find advice for a safe cleaner. There are some "smudges" on the dash from the dealership, much like a smart phone screen gets finger prints. I've tried Sprayway brand, ammonia free glass cleaner (sprayed on micro-fiber towel, gentle straight-line wipes) to no avail.

Thank you in advance for any words of wisdom,
BBT


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the Turtle products, or things with alcohol in them as a solvent.
I have always had good luck with Mothers VLR on the plastics, dash top and door panels.
It leaves a nice satin look, not shiny and wet like Armor All, it isn't greasy and oily to the touch and has a nice clean scent.
I spray it on a micro fiber towel, then wipe the doors, plastics, dash, or seats.
Since it doesn't leave a slippery film, I also use it on the MonsterMats and the pedals when I need to get them clean.


----------



## Bobbietom (Apr 16, 2014)

*Sadly, nearly zero help at the dealership too. I just might try the Mothers VLR*



Obnoxiousblue said:


> I've never been a fan of the Turtle products, or things with alcohol in them as a solvent.
> I have always had good luck with Mothers VLR on the plastics, dash top and door panels.
> It leaves a nice satin look, not shiny and wet like Armor All, it isn't greasy and oily to the touch and has a nice clean scent.
> I spray it on a micro fiber towel, then wipe the doors, plastics, dash, or seats.
> Since it doesn't leave a slippery film, I also use it on the MonsterMats and the pedals when I need to get them clean.


Thank you, Blue. After this afternoon, you may be onto something. I was hesitant at first, as I read Mother's VLR doesn't list plastic on the bottle. 

I have a unrelated issue with the Bug that needed attention from the Dealer. I went today, and sadly no one could give me a solid answer regarding cleaning the smears, or what the dash is made of. Their first ideas were the two things I've tried. (Ammonia free glass cleaner, and Meguiars' Interior Detailer) 

The Detailer at the dealership, let's call him "Waits", offered to try and lightly polish the Sunburst, with the hope it would come out.

I asked if the smudges are on the surface of the sunburst, and Waits said maybe, or that the smudges could be under the shiny coating. 

"What?!" I said unbelieving. 
"Could be." Waits repeated. 

Maybe I can live with the smudges, or add more so they don't stand out,  Thanks for the idea, and I'll update if it worked.


----------



## Bobbietom (Apr 16, 2014)

*Clean the 2013 Fender Dash*

Possible solution with http://www.fender.com/news/cleaning-your-guitar/ 

" Use only approved products to clean your guitar, like these Fender products by Meguiar’s."


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Just know, the dash is only Fender inspired. It's not the same material as a guitar by any means. Using anything abrasive can remove the finish and cause worse marring.
I definitely wouldn't try to polish it. The dash isn't like paint where the color is under the clear. If you "polish" it too much you'll really be in deep.
VLR doesn't list plastic, but it works great and doesn't have alcohol as a solvent. 

As for the scratches themselves... It seems highly unlikely that they are under the coating. I don't think these were painted/cleared. The likely hood that someone or something inadvertently scratched the surface is far more likely.
Waits, may be kind hearted and trying to help, but I don't think he has a clue in this instance. 

Live with it
Replace it
Or try to put a clear film over the dash to mute the scratches and prevent more.


----------



## Bobbietom (Apr 16, 2014)

*Update - Volkswagen Custom CARE reply*

Thanks again, ObnoxiousBlue. Your name must be related to your car, because you're not Obnoxious at all. 

I e-mail VW, and their reply is informative, confirms not to polish a thing, and suggests to shop for a protectant for the future care of the dash.

"Dear Bobbietom, 

It’s great to hear from owners who are so active in taking care of their vehicle! It is my pleasure to provide you with some information on your Beetle’s Sunburst dash.

My product specialist team confirmed the Sunburst is made of a plastic. According to page 244 of your owner’s manual, the best way to clean the interior plastic components of your Beetle is with a solvent free cleaner designed specifically for work on plastics. Solvents can potentially change the structure of plastics, which in turn can cause unsafe shattering in the event of a vehicle accident.
If you go to 

http://parts.vw.com/vwparts/?searchText=plastic+cleaner&action=searchAllCatalogs, 

There is a cleaner safe to use on the plastics of your car. There is also a protective spray which can help keep the plastic clean. If you prefer to buy locally, I would encourage you to work with your dealership to determine what products are available in your area.

If you have any further questions or concerns, you are more than welcome to call me at (800) 822-8987, or to reply to this email.

Happy driving! 

Sincerely, 
Jacob M. 
Customer CARE Advocate 




Obnoxiousblue said:


> Just know, the dash is only Fender inspired. It's not the same material as a guitar by any means. Using anything abrasive can remove the finish and cause worse marring.
> I definitely wouldn't try to polish it. The dash isn't like paint where the color is under the clear. If you "polish" it too much you'll really be in deep.
> VLR doesn't list plastic, but it works great and doesn't have alcohol as a solvent.
> 
> ...


----------

